# Splinter Cell: Conviction Limited Edition Shipping with Defective USB Drives



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

*Splinter Cell: Conviction Limited Edition Shipping with Defective USB Drives*

*Price lowered to alleviate frustration, replacement program may be coming.*
By Frank Cifaldi, 04/09/2010










Some Splinter Cell: Conviction Special Edition packages may ship with a faulty USB flash drive, according to Ubisoft. 
Speaking to 1UP today, an Ubisoft representative relayed that some of the drives shipping next week are "likely" to be defective, and that the company is working on a solution for customers who may receive the faulty units. 
To help alleviate frustration, Ubisoft also confirmed an immediate price drop of the Special Edition, from a suggested retail price of $79.99 to $69.99. 
The publisher plans to post a notice at the official Splinter Cell site with information for those who receive a faulty drive. At press time this was all the information available to us.

Source: 1up.com


----------

